# Miami Speedcubing / Be There, Be Square.



## amandayc19 (Jul 1, 2018)

*Hey everyone! If you live in the Miami, Florida area, this is for you. *

I'm making this thread to see who would be interested in a local Miami speedcubing club.
I've noticed that many speedcubers don't know someone who takes part in this amazing skill,
but would love to be able to cube with someone. After seeing this over and over and experiencing it myself, I've decided to attempt to make a speedcubing club located in the Miami, Florida area.

So first off, let me know if you're interested!
Even if one person is interested, I will go through with this and set a date and location for a meeting. Happy Cubing!


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jul 2, 2018)

How is the heat in Miami? I thought 80 degrees was bad in Massachusetts!


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 3, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> How is the heat in Miami? I thought 80 degrees was bad in Massachusetts!


Its usually around 80-85 degrees in the summer, and 70 in the winter, even though it sometimes gets down to 50-60 on a _really_ cold day.


----------

